
Potato yeast starter for baking bread - samvher
https://practicalselfreliance.com/potato-yeast-starter/
======
zwirbl
Just during lockdown I was thinking about how mainstream sourdough cultivation
has become, while on virtually no one cares for "normal" yeast and trying with
a quick websearch I couldn't find any guide how to grow yeast in non-
industrial amounts

